# PAHIO owners



## ouaifer (Feb 20, 2007)

As of 25 January 2007, the following _*new*_ information was available.  Please note, that the name *appears* to be changed.  However, no official information has been presented to owners as of this date.

Also note, that the e-mail address for VIP Services is _*new*_.  The new e-mail address is

*VIPservices@wyndhamvo.com*.  

The old e-mail address, vipservices@pahio.com *no longer* is valid.  It should also be noted that as of today, this new e-mail address is only presented here, and on *no other web site*...including RCI's.

The phone numbers appear to have _*not*_ changed, nor has the web address.  

"Pahio VIP Services
Points  Owners:   (877) 270 -8477
Weeks Owners:   (866) 523 - 8477
Fax:                  (808) 826 - 8147

RCI Pahio Hotline
Points Owners;   (866) 724 - 4444
Weeks Owners:   (800) 533 - 0906

This information was obtained from the Reservations Desk at Ka'Eo Kai, that lists the plot plan with the bed assignments.  The interesting piece of information, is that _*no one*_ there knew this had changed to this material.

It is listed as *WYNDHAM Vacation Resorts*, with the Wyndham Logo, and is listed as _*Wyndham Ka'Eo Kai*_.

I am including this for information only as a Sticky.


----------



## ouaifer (Feb 20, 2007)

*Pahio Owners...especially Ka'Eo Kai*

Aloha Kakou,

I have posted some new information in a Sticky at the top of this Forum that we stumbled upon while at Ka'Eo Kai a couple of weeks ago.  

There is also someone who is trying to keep folks updated with legitimate information as a newsletter...no rumors...as he receives anything.  *This is for Ka'Eo Kai owners ONLY!*  If you would like to be included in his e-mail pool, please PM or e-mail me your names, addresses, e-mail addresses, and phone numbers (if you would like).  He is trying to formulate an accurate *owners' list* for *Ka'Eo Kai*.  Please do not post the information here!  If you are visiting Ka'Eo Kai, Sylvia will ask you to include this information during your owners' coffee on Wednesday mornings in order to forward it.

Aloha,
Evie Kingsley


----------

